# Snatcher port (Homebrew)



## Hadrian (Mar 6, 2008)

I pray to the homebrew god that this gets completed as it is such an awesome game, but for the time being I guess I could give the MSX one a go on my DS.

From source:
"Multipleption's second DS homebrew release is Snatcher Pilot DS, an adventure game by Konami and an early game of Hideo Kojima (Metal Gear Solid). This game is a demo (hence "Pilot") and is based upon the PC-Engine "Snatcher Pilot Disk," but uses the Sega CD version's assets.

Read the readme.txt for more information.

Requires a DS (obviously) and a flash cart, such as a R4. Mostly works with DS emulators, but there are a few issues."

Download is at the site linked up there.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 6, 2008)

Thought this was a spambot porn post, I came in to delete it.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 6, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Thought this was a spambot porn post, I came in to delete it.


lol didn't think about that, someone please edit the title.


----------



## Porkdish (Mar 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I pray to the homebrew god that this gets completed



He says no plans to make full game and has not (yet) released source, so I guess it would take a miracle.  Maybe a commercial port that can be fan subbed.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 8, 2008)

Porkdish said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed that bit over my excitement, its a shame but maybe it'll spur someone else on.  Thought its was a very well made port though I didn't quite like the shooting bit.


----------



## Disco (Mar 8, 2008)

Too bad there is no full game, I recently played the sega CD version on emulator and this game is awesome!!


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

Why we don't have it on our download section?


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

Please host it, I cant download it from its stupid host, it downloads to 40% and then finishes and obviously the downloaded file is corrupted.

link:
6mb version:
http://hyperfileshare.com/d/7e7d3e1f

3mb version:
http://hyperfileshare.com/d/a0b457d4

source


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a copy somewhere on my machine but I am not there right now (and no remote access).
The original downloads do work for me (although not tested on my DS) though so they are now mirrored:

6mb version.
http://www.4shared.com/file/56515777/f4d3e...rified=82bd34ea
3mb version (all files from multiple-option).
http://www.4shared.com/file/56516103/aac76...rified=82bd34ea


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

For DSTT users, you have to run this game under DSorganize. (use the regular .nds file)


----------

